# Delorme gps



## flhunter2008 (Feb 2, 2010)

anyone have any experience with earthmate pn30 trying to decide on gps and dont want to spend $300 for garmin 60hsx and the earthmate sounds preety good and has some good reveiws Thanks


----------



## BigCountry77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pn-30*



flhunter2008 said:


> anyone have any experience with earthmate pn30 trying to decide on gps and dont want to spend $300 for garmin 60hsx and the earthmate sounds preety good and has some good reveiws Thanks



I just bought the PN-30 and i love it. it is the 1st GPS that i have used and everything is easy to use, the only problem i have is the ariel photos that they sell with the software is not very clear in the Ga mountains. REI had them on sale for 167.00 and that came with topo usa 7.0 software that will download onto the GPS.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Mar 19, 2010)

who is REI i was interested in this gps also


----------



## BigCountry77 (Mar 19, 2010)

REI outdoors, they specialize in biking equipment kayaking. they are like a small bass pro or cabalas


----------



## guitarzan (Mar 31, 2010)

Go to the REI store in Buford and ask for Gary.  He is the best GPS guy around.


----------

